# Important Update Regarding The NO POLITICS/NO RELIGION House Rules.



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Fellow SOTW Members,

The SOTW "NO POLITICS, NO RELIGION" rule has been abused to the point that the staff have no other choice than to crack down on repeat offenders.

Henceforth, anyone breaching this rule will receive a 5 point infraction on their record. Second offenses will be given an additional 5 point infraction resulting in a one month suspension of posting and membership priveleges. Three strikes, and you are out for good.

This issue is not only disruptive to the main theme of this forum board, it is also proving to be a nightmare for the staff to handle.

It should be obvious that SOTW is devoted to the discussion of Saxophones, and we intend to keep it that way. There are plenty of sites prepared and willing to handle the topics of politics and religion for those so inclined.

It also shows a contempt for Harri, the staff, and the forum by those who just can't, or won't, get the point.

Please refrain from this activity, or risk losing your posting privileges and membership.

Thank you

[EDIT]

Complete rules are here:

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?153384-***-RULES-General-Posting-amp-Marketplace-***


----------

